# Nookie Mech Box Clone - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/6/15)

We have a few of these in guys. 











Introducing....
The Nookie Box Mod 1:1 Clone, A gorgeous high end box mod built and finished to absolute perfection. This one is for those who like the finer things in life. The Nookie is not just a good looker, it performs as good as its vapes!

-Dual 18650 Parallel
-Body Black Delrin Acetal
-22mm Brass 510 Connector with Juice Well (Threaded Positive Pin) Peek Insulator
-Full Copper Contact (Except firing button and screws)
-Spring Type Firing Button with Insulator (Delrin) 
-Sliding Bar (Battery cover in the bottom) *Made of Copper
-Threaded Negative Battery Pin
-Engraved Brass Plate logo

Dimensions:95mm Height 50mm Length 25mm Width


Get them here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/nookie-box-mod-clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------

